

Tales of Learning Computer Science as a High School Girl - bkudria
http://betabeat.com/2012/06/real-tales-of-learning-computer-science-as-a-high-school-girl-stuyvesant

======
Wilya
Some discussion on this yesterday :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4148524>

------
danso
How much did BetaBeat spend to make their website switch to a page flipping
tablet mode? And do they realize that that mode makes whatever pages of this
project inaccessible?

~~~
fusiongyro
I spent several minutes on it on my iPad and can't figure out how to get past
the first page.

